# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Pontos [TFL Prosperity]

## Apostolos

Το Pontos σήμερα στην ¶φιξη του απο Κύπρο. Αδελφάκι του Ετζιαν Περλ με πρώτο όνομα TFL PROSPERITY ναυπηγημένο στην Ιαπωνία (Minami Shipbuilding) για την εταιρία ΧΑΝΔΡΗ!
PONTOS.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο βρίσκετε αρόδο 7 νμ ανατολικά της Υδρας αναμένοντας οδηγείες προς πλού. Δέν θα κάνει δρομολόγιο? Η για λόγους οικονομίας το βγάλανε εκτός χωρικών υδάτων?

----------


## Leo

H χαρά του ναυτικού, ψάρεμα  :Razz:

----------


## a.molos

Το ΠΟΝΤΟΣ ως TFL Prosperity στη δεξαμενή του Περάματος, πριν απο αρκετά χρόνια.

----------


## Apostolos

Θές να μας τρελάνεις??? Καλά αν είχες και το TFL Progress....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μουντός καιρός.....

Σήμερα, καθ' οδόν προς Κερατσίνι.

PONTOS.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

Βλέποντας τα δύο αδερφάκια σκεύτομαι...... πλοία για ταξίδεμα σε όλες τις θάλασσες... με όλους τους καιρούς....

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά...

----------


## cpt. mimis

Κάτι ήξερε ο "Χ"!!!

----------


## mandiam

Εδω το ΠΟΝΤΟΣ στο ΝΜΔ...αφιερωμενη η φωτο στο φιλο μου Αποστολο..μιας που δεν ειναι στα νερα μας το AEGEAN PERL ας δουμε τλχ το αδερφακι του

----------


## mastrovasilis

Το πόντος σήμερα παει για το καθιερομένο μπανάκι του στα ναυπηγεία της χαλκίδας. όπου θα παραμείνει για πέντε μέρες...
IMG_0198.jpg

σόρρυ για την φωτό αλλά ήμουν κάπως μακριά.. :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aααα, γιαυτο ηταν στο Νεο Μολο χτες?

----------


## scoufgian

παντως σημερα το πρωι ηταν στη ραδα............

----------


## mastrovasilis

Λόγω φόρτου εργασιών στις δεξαμενές περιμένει την σειρά του. μάλλον σήμερα το απόγευμα θα μπει.

----------


## north

100_1502.jpg

100_1512.jpg

100_1503.jpg

----------


## vinman

Tην περασμένη Κυριακή το πρωί έξω απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50563

----------


## xidianakis

μηπως γνωριζετε πως θα ερθω σε επαφη με την εταιρια του πλοιου? υπαρχει καποιο site ή τηλεφωνο/φαξ επικοινωνιας?
επισης υπαρχουν προσφατες φωτο απο το πλοιο?
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## sea_serenade

To web site του ομίλου είναι www.salamisinternational.com

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PONTOS στη ροτα για πειραια το 2007

trip30-12-07 (43).JPG

----------


## esperos

PONTOS  άφιξη  στον  Πειραιά  το  2009.

PONTOS.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

> To web site του ομίλου είναι www.salamisinternational.com


ευχαριστω!

----------


## dokimakos21

*PONTOS-Στο Ικονιο..*

*PB221356.JPG*

----------


## stratoscy

Πολύ ωραίο πλοίο.Ίσως να περιμένετε φώτο του πλοίου επειδή ειμαι Κύπριος και το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι το πλοίο, δυστυχώς οι φωτογραφίες που έβγαλα πέρσι χάθηκαν.Oπόταν θα σας παραπέμψω εδώ:

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...1043903-Pontos

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα έξω απο την Ψυτάλλεια!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101496

----------


## Ergis

εχουμε καμια σχεση με το aegean pearl;;;;;;

----------


## Apostolos

Πήγαινε στην πρωτη σελίδα φιλε μου...

----------


## gasim

Σήμερα το πρωτοείδα στο Λαύριο.  Αρκετά φορτία περίμεναν απ' έξω, και ένα μεγάλο τμήμα του λιμανιού έχει 'περιφραχτεί' για χάρη του.  Το δρομολόγιο είναι για Κύπρο - Ισραήλ.

----------


## leo85

Λίγο πριν φύγει για το μεγάλο του ταξίδι.
ΠΟΝΤΟΣ 19-10-2011.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Το PONTOS όταν στις 21-07-2010 είχε δεξαμενιστή στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Για όλους τους φίλους του.
Κάπου έχω και μία στην Aliaga απο το φίλο Selim San................θα την βρώ.

PONTOS 05 21-07-2010.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Μια φωτο του 2011 οταν το πετυχα να φτανει Λαυριο.Φαινεται και ενα μικρο μερος απο το επισης μακαριτικο Εξπρες Λημνος, ενω στο βαθος το Μαρμαρι Εξπρες απομακρυνεται με πορεια προς Κεα.

----------

